# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần tuyển NV Kỹ thuật rành về máy CNC, máy khắc Laser

## dungtu

Hiện Công ty TNHH Kỹ thuật - Công Nghệ Nam Sơn đang có nhu cầu tuyển dụng các vị trí kỹ thuật liên quan đến máy CNC, máy cắt và khắc Laser, thông tin cụ thể như sau: 

*1. Nhân viên Kỹ thuật R&D*
- Thiết kế, lắp đặt hệ thống điện;
- Thiết kế, lập trình board mạch nhúng
- Thiết kế cơ khí, module sản phẩm
- Lập trình gia công cơ khí
- Khảo sát tích hợp hệ thống tự động hóa

*2. Nhân viên Ứng dụng Lab:*
 Nghiên cứu và phát triển về ứng dụng của Laser trong ngành công nghiệp, kim hoàn.
- Hỗ trợ nhân viên kinh doanh demo, test mẫu cho khách hàng khi có yêu cầu và được Ban Giám đốc duyệt.
- Hỗ trợ giao máy và hướng dẫn sử dụng máy cho khách hàng theo quy trình bán hàng.
- Thực hiện các công việc theo sự phân công của Trưởng phòng.
- Tiếp nhận, xử lý thông tin của khách hàng khi nhận được yêu cầu từ Khách hàng.
- Chế độ báo cáo: Báo cáo trực tiếp cho Trưởng phòng
*
3. Nhân viên Kỹ thuật:* 
-  Lắp đặt, bảo trì các thiết bị máy Laser, decal, in thẻ.
-  Tìm hiểu về các sản phẩm của Công ty và tư vấn về kỹ thuật cho khách hàng.
-  Nắm bắt kỹ thuật và trao đổi với nhà sản xuất để có thể khắc phục sự cố nhanh và chính xác.

Bạn nào có nhu cầu ứng tuyển các vị trí trên, vui lòng liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết nhé:

Ms. Dung Tú - Phòng HC-NS
Công ty TNHH Kỹ thuật - Công Nghệ Nam Sơn
51-53 Phổ Quang, Phường 02, Quận Tân Bình
Điện thoại: 3997 4421

----------


## cuongCNC

Bác ơi cho e xin cái số điện thoại nhà tuyển dụng với ạ 

Thanks bác

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Luong thang bao nhieu bac ad oi

----------

